# is everyone really this stupid?



## shwillyhaaa

$h*t
so first we have the big oil spill in the gulf just a week after obamas dumb ass says its okay to do offshore drilling
(which from what i understand was illegal for a while before he came... but the law wasnt even enforced...i found this out while going down the I-5 last year and i saw drilling off the shore of oregon and california)
then we have another i heard of from my sister, who says her dad wants to go to the beach but ,
"...theres oil on the beaches..."
and finally i find out just 30 minutes ago that there is ANOTHER god forsaken fucking oil spill in china...
which is apperantly like 20 times worse than the gulf...
so what the hell man...
how long have we been drilling for oil now like at least a hundred years and we just happen to be fucking up this severly right now?
but of course everything is dandy as long as our tvs still work
our cars still going cause were too dam lazy to WALK
our fake currency still circulating
who cares about the fact that SOMETHINGS going down
if anyone has any information that may put some light on this delimma of ours
it would be greatly appreciated...
and i would love it if someone would tell me im wrong, cause i know its a possibility
cause you cant really trust all that you hear out here...:sos:


----------



## uncivilize

there are natural tar deposits on some beaches, especially in southern california.


----------



## Pheonix

China Central Television earlier reported an estimate of 1,500 tons of oil has spilled. That would amount roughly to 400,000 gallons (1,500,000 liters) - as compared with 94 million to 184 million gallons in the BP oil spill off the U.S. coast.
Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2010/07/21/1271727/large-china-oil-spill-threatens.html#ixzz0uL5qEQG0
​


----------



## rezmutts

The next war will be about water...


----------



## shwillyhaaa

if theres anything left after this one i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## Mouse

I think we all need to make a trip to the gulf, build ourselves some DIY refineries, and start making our own gas!

there's bound to be a tutorial on here somehwere.


----------



## Often

United States Department of Education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's not the truth if you don't know about it.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

thats interesting but i dont see how its relevent


----------



## toadflack

yeah i was thinking the same thing a few days ago. did all this shit just start happening or is it that i just started paying attention?


----------



## Pheonix

what I don't get is the detergents their putting in the water are designed to make the oil and water bond to each other (oil and water don't naturally bond together) maybe I dont know what I'm talking about but I think it would be easier to clean up if the oil stays separated from the water. I think their making the clean up harder in order to make the appearance not look so bad. which doesn't surprise me that will destroy the environment even more in order to save face.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

a theory, im in florida and i here about a tropical storm comin this way thru the gulf, i heard it may suck this oil up into the atmosphere(oil being lighter than water and warm waters of the gulf feul these storms) where the lightning wiill ignite fire in the fucking sky, yea the end is nearith!


----------



## Often

What I was trying to say was that people aren't really stupid, just misinformed. This is because there are people who have a vested interest in keeping it that way. The information is still out there though. For example, did you hear about this? 

BP buys up Gulf scientists for legal defense, roiling academic community | al.com

There is a lot of litigation against BP at this point, so they're going to try to stop any evidence against them. In the end this is all about dollars and cents.

Basically as long as there is a demand, oil companies are going to keep producing as much oil as they can as fast as they can. As long as their only intent is to turn a profit they will "externalize costs" to do it. Corporations are always going to cut corners to help their bottom line because they need to turn a profit every three months or look bad to their investors. As long as that is the way that corporations operate, there will be disasters like this one. In this case, this is because the government committee who is supposed to oversee this is notoriously corrupt and wasn't dealt with like it should have been. Because that is what the governments job is. Where the government failed its job was they did not reform the Minerals Management service, who had consistently failed to perform its basic duties to see that the oil companies were doing their jobs according to government safety standards, because they were literally in bed with them. See: Bush Official on Sex, Meth and Oil: Whats the Big Deal? | Mother Jones. (This was happening in 2007 as well)


This is all pretty horrible, but the last 10 years of the "war on terrah" is full of horrible things. Has this always been going on? Yes but believe it or not, even with horrible disasters it's better than its been, and as long as there are people out there who aren't jaded and apathetic, then it can only get better. The past 10 years have been a setback, but isn't this better than 100 years ago? 300? What I've been doing is trying to learn whats important and whats just sensational explain it to people as best I can. Hopefully, people will try to improve things.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

pheonix said:


> what I don't get is the detergents their putting in the water are designed to make the oil and water bond to each other (oil and water don't naturally bond together) maybe I dont know what I'm talking about but I think it would be easier to clean up if the oil stays separated from the water. I think their making the clean up harder in order to make the appearance not look so bad. which doesn't surprise me that will destroy the environment even more in order to save face.



yes ive heard of this and discussed this with someone... they put this shit in it to make it "appear" clean... it is not clean however... i mean obviously... therefore they are effectivley poisoning and lying to us... they are not looking to clean it up or fix it... its them herding us like blind little sheep.


----------



## uncivilize

Often said:


> but isn't this better than 100 years ago? 300? What I've been doing is trying to learn whats important and whats just sensational explain it to people as best I can. Hopefully, people will try to improve things.



it for damn sure aint better than 10,000 years ago though.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

woah now... i would give anything to be able to live back then... when there was some elevel of morality at least... when we were young and new... learning how to improve our country instead of know so much that we abbuse it to try to control rather than help or protect... i dont see this as improvement whatsoever


----------



## uncivilize

shwillyhaaa said:


> woah now... i would give anything to be able to live back then... when there was some elevel of morality at least... when we were young and new... learning how to improve our country instead of know so much that we abbuse it to try to control rather than help or protect... i dont see this as improvement whatsoever



there were never any good old days here, except for pre-Columbian times, there was never any "improvement", it all led to where we are right now. never should have existed in the first place.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

uncivilize said:


> there were never any good old days here, except for pre-Columbian times, there was never any "improvement", it all led to where we are right now. never should have existed in the first place.



i understaand this... im just saying id feel safer and more trusting with our situations earlier in our developement... there is a beginning for everything and an end for everything... so i think im being understandable when i say it was better then... but then again if i were living back then i wouldnt have something to compare to... so id probably just think it was just as bad as i think it is now... so i guess what im trying to say is that were gonna fall anyways cause time is a pendulum... but im still gonna fight for what i know is right, even if the end is inevitable


----------



## Ersatz

rezmutts:

Bingo about water. Water is life, we can cope without gasoline. Most of this world is water but such a tiny amount drinkable. Cannot last long without water, two days? The control of water is inevitable. I live in the Great Lakes region. Bound to be warfare here.

I don't look forward to it.


----------



## rezmutts

Yes, This is true water is life. It being privatize and stolen especial in the west. corporations are stealing and drying out water beds and polluting them. our water rights is being manipulated. Uranium, coal company are killing the Indigenous inhabitants.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Apparently it's unlikely that that tropical storm picked up a whole lot of oil long term(moved it around a lot on the nearby shore and marshes for sure) The really scary shit is the chemicals they've been putting in the ocean to make it look cleaner. BP hasn't released the exact information on these chemicals(pretty fucking scary) It's very likely that these chemicals have been picked up by the tropical storm long-term. It's fairly possible that these chemicals could be carried all the way up the eastern seaboard and depending on what they're really made of(not good stuff) could kill a large amount of the plant life on the eastern seaboard. If not this tropical storm the next one or the one after that, although this last one went almost directly over the site of the spill. 

I haven't done a whole lot of research on this, it's a theory that I've talked to a lot of people about, just something to throw out there.


----------



## toadflack

"only when the last river and ocean has been polluted, and the last tree has been cut down, will we understand that we cannot eat oil, coal, gas, or money."


----------



## shwillyhaaa

toadflack said:


> "only when the last river and ocean has been polluted, and the last tree has been cut down, will we understand that we cannot eat oil, coal, gas, or money."



untill its too late... we dont understand what the fuck were doing to the only planet we have


----------



## vegetarianathan

Shwilly, people really are that stupid. My grandmother thinks WE are the cause for this disaster. Not British Petroleum, not the government, but "those damn hippies". Not only that, but the part of the incident that really made her mad was that with supply going down and demand rising all the time, gas prices were bound to rise. THAT was her biggest issue with one of the worst disasters (if not the most devastating) of this past decade, and even beyond. I then left her house because I couldn't hear anymore ignorance and right wing propaganda.

On to the other topic about the next war being about water. I am currently reading the Dune series by Frank Herbert, which I highly recommend. If you don't know what it is about, here is a brief summary. The Spacing Guild holds a monopoly over the spice known as melange, which is an addictive poison that prolongs life and fights disease. This spice can only be found on the planet Arrakis (aka Dune) which is a barren, desert planet with nothing but sand and rock across the entire surface. At one time, there was water flowing across Arrakis, but it is now gone. To where has not been revealed to me yet. I believe it is because of the mining and destruction of the planet's environment that caused it to be so barren in the first place. Anyways, a recurring story element throughout the 7 book series is that the Fremen, who are native to Arrakis and wish to stop the planets destruction, want to restore the planet to a lush forested world with lovely things and plants and a man's water is his own. Anyways, this book is heavy in politics and ecology if you pay attention and showed me when I read the first one a couple weeks ago that if we keep it up, we will end up with our own Arrakis, so to speak, and water will be the new form of power as it is on that planet. When a person dies, they even extract water from his dead body to give it to the tribe. They recycle their own urine, spit, breath, and sweat, and put it through a filter so that it is drinkable again. The people don't even cry, their tears are so precious.

Anyways, when I read articles like about BP, and hear you guys talking like you are in this thread, I am fearful that "The Golden Age Of Earth" (as it is called in the book) may come to an end and we will have an Arrakis. Maybe not even our generation, or the one after, but it will come if we continue on this course. Again, I highly recommend the series. The first book was written in 1965 but it still rings true today.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

vegetarianathan said:


> Shwilly, people really are that stupid. My grandmother thinks WE are the cause for this disaster. Not British Petroleum, not the government, but "those damn hippies". Not only that, but the part of the incident that really made her mad was that with supply going down and demand rising all the time, gas prices were bound to rise. THAT was her biggest issue with one of the worst disasters (if not the most devastating) of this past decade, and even beyond. I then left her house because I couldn't hear anymore ignorance and right wing propaganda.
> 
> On to the other topic about the next war being about water. I am currently reading the Dune series by Frank Herbert, which I highly recommend. If you don't know what it is about, here is a brief summary. The Spacing Guild holds a monopoly over the spice known as melange, which is an addictive poison that prolongs life and fights disease. This spice can only be found on the planet Arrakis (aka Dune) which is a barren, desert planet with nothing but sand and rock across the entire surface. At one time, there was water flowing across Arrakis, but it is now gone. To where has not been revealed to me yet. I believe it is because of the mining and destruction of the planet's environment that caused it to be so barren in the first place. Anyways, a recurring story element throughout the 7 book series is that the Fremen, who are native to Arrakis and wish to stop the planets destruction, want to restore the planet to a lush forested world with lovely things and plants and a man's water is his own. Anyways, this book is heavy in politics and ecology if you pay attention and showed me when I read the first one a couple weeks ago that if we keep it up, we will end up with our own Arrakis, so to speak, and water will be the new form of power as it is on that planet. When a person dies, they even extract water from his dead body to give it to the tribe. They recycle their own urine, spit, breath, and sweat, and put it through a filter so that it is drinkable again. The people don't even cry, their tears are so precious.
> 
> Anyways, when I read articles like about BP, and hear you guys talking like you are in this thread, I am fearful that "The Golden Age Of Earth" (as it is called in the book) may come to an end and we will have an Arrakis. Maybe not even our generation, or the one after, but it will come if we continue on this course. Again, I highly recommend the series. The first book was written in 1965 but it still rings true today.



and what exactly are we saying that seems to be so incorrect? i think what everyone has said thus far has been highly valid.
its thinking like your grandmother and every other yellow list civilian that scares me.
and as far as actually changing whats happening... i honestly think it to be impossible
for those of us who just want peace, and really dont want to be a part of this demonic shit
the world is going through... i suggest helping those who dont know whats going on to better understand
or make a livable community of like minded people untill the rest of the monkeys kill eachother off for oil and paper


----------



## vegetarianathan

I don't know what my grandmother thinks half the time, or how the environmentalists caused the BP oil spill. I try to support the environment and did not intend for this to happen. But, when you watch as much FOX News as she does, I guess your mind might be a little rusty.
I also agree with making a livable community of like minded people. Eco villages are the way to go if cities are going to be as destructive as they are.


----------



## Hollywood

i listened to just the slightest snippet of micheal savage a month or so ago and i learned that the environmentalists are to blame for the oil spill because they wouldn't allow it on the land or offshore so the deep sea drilling was the last resort. which is just, wow, such a myopic theory.


----------



## mittens

There may not be a war in the way you're talking, bare with me. If you think about it the there are really only two real players great lakes region. Canada and America. You might agree that America does not have enough water to support Its self. But, However, Canada does. Trust me, Northern Canada is the land of lakes, Muskeg(Bog land), and mosquito's. Canada has More then enough water.

What matters to the people that make the 'real' decisions, is that Americans don't want a war in there front lawn. Its bad for the bottom line. 

American business has Canadian business in its back pocket. There will probably be no war because two people's have to be willing to fight. right now Canadians have no interest in the matter.

If you throw a Nufy in a vat of boiling water he will just jump right back out, but if you throw a Nufy into a vat of lukewarm water and then turn up the heat. he'll just sit there until he figures out whats going on. so... i guess he'll probably die.


----------



## mittens

Politics are absolutely retarded. right blaming left. left blaming right. 

I heard this on the news. So Take it for what its worth. It was HLN a CNN affiliate. 

what caused the spill was a faulty blow out preventer. A BOP is a pressure valve that is supposed to prevent the well head from exploding. the BP rig was outfitted with two BOP's. I think thats standard practice for all Off shore platforms. According to the report, workers had reported a problem, with the primary BOP to the company. the company told them to shut it down and hope for the best, and that, they would replace it when they got around to it. ...Oops.

According to what i would consider to be a believable news report. It was Criminal negligence, NOT Left wing Hippie conservative Fascist's that caused the spill.


----------



## vegetarianathan

Hollywood said:


> i listened to just the slightest snippet of micheal savage a month or so ago and i learned that the environmentalists are to blame for the oil spill because they wouldn't allow it on the land or offshore so the deep sea drilling was the last resort. which is just, wow, such a myopic theory.



That is what my grandma told me too, thats right. Because environmentalists didn't want it on land, so they pushed them to do offshore drilling. How about less drilling in the first place, and more research on other forms of travel/energy? Geothermal energy perhaps?


----------



## Dannywaste

mittens said:


> Politics are absolutely retarded.



Enough said. Everyone wants to point fingers and collect cash, turn a blind eye to all the fucked up shit while the working class slaves and the cycle continues. It's an ugly world, we all knew that though. Enjoy what you can while you can.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

vegetarianathan said:


> How about less drilling in the first place, and more research on other forms of travel/energy? Geothermal energy perhaps?



i love this idea... but you know how important the little green peices of paper are
screw earth... we need more flat screen tvs and plastic ass cheeks


----------



## anyways

rezmutts said:


> The next war will be about water...


 
Funny you should say that because even before all these oil spills: clean, drinkable water was the natural resource we were running out of the fastest. It's also second only to air as far as what human bodies need to survive...

Ever read Dune?


----------

